# Q7 S-line Planned for Essen Motorshow



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi is exhibiting its broad model range and a number of attractive new products at the Essen Motor Show from 25 November to 4 December. The new Audi S4 Cabriolet is celebrating its show world premiere on the Audi stand in Hall 3. This dynamic four-seater unites the genes of an open-top sports car with those of an elegant cruiser. The Audi S4 Cabriolet is powered by a 344 bhp (253 kW) eight-cylinder engine which develops a beefy 410 Nm of torque. The Audi S4 Cabriolet sprints from 0 to 100 km/h in just 5.9 seconds, and reaches a top speed of 250 km/h, at which point the governor cuts in smoothly.
* Full Story *


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: Q7 S-line Planned for Essen Motorshow ([email protected])*

wow...now thats what i want!!!


----------

